# Need Advice



## seyarbrill (Oct 31, 2011)

hello gals and guyz!!

newbie here need some piece of advice.

last august, i started my first job in dubai but unfortunately after a month of working there i found out that my company is cheating on me. so i decided to let the company cancel my working permit. now i'm banned for a 6 months in releasing a new working permit and i will be legally staying here in UAE until nov 8.

now these are the following questions:

1. Is it possible for my father to apply me a long term visit visa so i could stay longer here?

2. Do i need to exit the country? 

3. Where should i exit and for how long?

4. If ever i can re enter the country again, is it possible for me to apply a job legally?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

seyarbrill said:


> hello gals and guyz!!
> 
> newbie here need some piece of advice.
> 
> ...



Please explain, how has the company cheated you? Perhaps if they did something wrong, you could approach the Ministry of Labour to see if the ban can be lifted.

With regards to the ban, I think irrespective of whether your father can or cannot apply for a visit visa, you will need to leave the country. Also, and I may be wrong here but as long as you are within the country on a particular visa a new one cannot be applied for till the current one either expires or is cancelled.
There used to be a rule (for Indians) that the needed to reside outside of the UAE for a minimum of 30 days before re-entering on a new visa. That might apply for the Philippines as well.
If you do enter the country and your ban is lifted, nothing is stopping you from applying for another job.

Like I suggested, you need to try and get more details of how the company has cheated you so that you can approach the MOL. Good luck


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

If you are not married (or not shown to uae government that you are married)... plus your father fulfills the criteria of sponsoring a family member than you can easily get a non Labour visa (means residency visa- non working visa).....


If you want to come back once you visa is canceled (with / without Ban)....

mmm... you can enter on Dependent visa (it comes from the family of visit visa)... 
this visa needs to get renewed and has its limitations (a lot of them)....
i did some research on it but i do not exactly remember it...

UAE Visa Rules and Procedures: January 2011


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nm62 said:


> If you are not married (or not shown to uae government that you are married)... plus your father fulfills the criteria of sponsoring a family member than you can easily get a non Labour visa (means residency visa- non working visa).....
> 
> 
> If you want to come back once you visa is canceled (with / without Ban)....
> ...



The OP has asked if she can work legally once the ban is lifted. None of the options you have provided allow her to work legally in the UAE. The dependent visas are resident, non-working visas.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> The OP has asked if she can work legally once the ban is lifted. None of the options you have provided allow her to work legally in the UAE. The dependent visas are resident, non-working visas.


Oh yes her 4th question is about when can she start working again in Dubai....
if she gets a job in free zone she can start working the very next day!!!
I thought it is commonly known so did not bother to mention... 

who said you are not allowed to work on Dependent visa.... it is the latest law which came in January 2011 that allows even male (21 years old +) to work on temporary basis...
as she mentioned her father is around.... so she can take that visa from him....
but yes with lots of limitations.....
that answers her Question no. 1 
She can stay for long...

Masters degree holders can skip the ban law (i hold a masters degree)


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Expats who have completed 1 year of an unlimited contract AND get a No Objection Certificate (NOC) from the current employer. It may be a requirement that the new job has the same job title as the old job.
Visa ban Dubai


----------



## seyarbrill (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank your for the advice pamela0810 and nm62. Now i have idea on what to do.

Just leave the company on how they handle there employees. I'm happy right now that I no longer part of it.

By the way I'm male. hehehe

Great guyz


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

nm62 said:


> Oh yes her 4th question is about when can she start working again in Dubai....
> if she gets a job in free zone she can start working the very next day!!!
> I thought it is commonly known so did not bother to mention...
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good info. Quick question to you

I work for gvt and there is an article on my contract that forbids me to work for one year in a particular industry. My employer regulates that industry. Can my employer impose such a thing? Would not it be going against the Ministry of Labour rules if the employer is on the private sector?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mmm... if you are going to private sector then i believe you can get a restriction from emigration... let me think over it mean while....

read this:
gulfnews : Resignation


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

gulfnews : Working for a competitor

this is related to the law not to your direct question... but please read it as well
gulfnews : Employee accused of sharing trade secrets asked to resign


----------



## seyarbrill (Oct 31, 2011)

thank you again nm62 and pamela0810

my visit visa is ready already. we went to immigration to clarify things. i just have to leave the country for stamping purposes on my passport. it will be just an airport to airport basis in changing my visa. no need to stay long in other country.

thank again guyz


----------

